# Minnie Winnie



## louie870 (Apr 20, 2011)

Anyone have one and if so, what are your likes and dislikes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

We rented one once on the trail ride. It had the overhead entertainment where they put the bed sometimes and it made watching TV better, the Bathroom was in the corner in the back and was a little small. The bed was in the back corner and was a little hard to make but easier for us old giezers to get out of bed to take a wiz at night, a lot easier than climbing off of an overhead bed. The one we rented was a 24 footer, and it served our purpose, plus was easy to drive.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Can you rent them without all the advertisement billboard stuff all over it?


----------

